# AKC Agility: Premier classes



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone competed in the new Premier classes?

Are you finding them to be significantly more challenging than the Exec/Master classes?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have not tried the classes.

I feel I need to do substantial training on some of the moves to make it safe & fun for my dogs -- possibly Brady and Aedan will compete in these classes


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I live in Canada but my understanding is this is more European handling, right? 

Sounds like fun and I hope you try it out!


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Watching the premier classes at trials has been a lot of fun, but my dogs aren't at the point where they are ready to run in them. The courses remind me of some of the USDAA course maps I have seen.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I've run a couple of them. Yes they are more challenging. They can include threadles, backsides, bi-directional jumps, among other challenges. They are fun and they are pushing me as a handler to improve my handling. I can't wait until my skills are sharpened and I can start Q'ing.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

The last premier class I watched had a threadle that got all the dogs messed up except 1; only one Q that day out of 30 some runs! Very fun to root everyone on.


----------

